# Mi primo esta hasta los cojones del subnormal del jefe y me pide consejo, me podeis ayudar



## fredesvindo (23 Nov 2021)

Os comento:


Mi Primo lleva 20 años trabajando de comercial en un suministro Industrial y Naval ubicado en el Sur; él está continuamente va visitando a sus clientes y enviando actualizaciones de precios y tiene un subnormal que esta de forma constante vigilando lo que hace y deja de hacer, él pobre está bastante agobiado.

Desde hace 1 año al subnormal de su jefe cada vez que le indica alguna cuestión nueva le chulea y utiliza las siguientes frases:

*Tú tienes que hace lo que yo diga, para eso te pago.*

Si le alzas la voz te contesta:

*Yo soy el que te paga y te tienes que callar.

Aquí solo hablo yo que es él que te paga.


Tú no tienes derecho a hablar…*


¿El trato que está dando a mi primo de esta forma es legal?

El jefe no tiene ni 40 años y ya esta considerado como un mierda


----------



## asiqué (23 Nov 2021)

y sobre que pides consejo?
asi esta la mitad de la poblacion


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (23 Nov 2021)

Grabadora de audio. La del móvil sirve. Dependiendo de las grabaciones que consiga, lo puede empurar.


----------



## Anka Motz (23 Nov 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> El jefe no tiene ni 40 años y ya esta considerado como un mierda



Y esta ahí, por meritocracia genética, no????
Pues, que chungo lo llevás......


----------



## Conde Duckula (23 Nov 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Grabadora de audio. La del móvil sirve. Dependiendo de las grabaciones que consiga, lo puede empurar.



Hasta puede sacar pasta.


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (23 Nov 2021)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Hasta puede sacar pasta.



Pasta y darle el disgusto, además de bajarle los humos al chulo para que no vuelva a hacerlo.


----------



## fredesvindo (23 Nov 2021)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y esta ahí, por meritocracia genética, no????
> Pues, que chungo lo llevás......



!!!!Ni puta idea¡¡¡, le tendre que pregunta si viene ya formado de familia.


----------



## Drogoprofe (23 Nov 2021)

Unas buenas grabaciones y te llevas los clientes a la competencia..
Es lo que tiene meter a fracasados enchufados.. sus miedos los pagan contigo


----------



## OBDC (23 Nov 2021)

Que saque al jefe de putas y le meta un par de gramos por el hocico y el jefe pasa a ser él.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## asiqué (23 Nov 2021)

en la obra aparecio un aparejador nuevo subido qie iba de dios y creido sin saber que yo gano mas que el, al verme español, paco y con furgo.
Pues tras un par de encontronazos a la tercera le deje meter la pata hasta los sobacos. Queria aprovechar una puerta de un hueco a otro (resumiendo).
Pues deje que hiciera su magia.
Tiempo despues pase mi facturita, sin engaños, tantas horas etc carisimo.
2 meses despues ya con la factura cobrada, que si por favor pon una puerta nueva donde pusiste la vieja, que ahora no me dan el pase…pues volvi, otras tantas horas y la puerta nueva.
he resumido mucho…
Desde entonces todo fue suave suave y al año fuera.
si ese jefe mete la pata y tu primo se da cuenta, que le deje hacer…


----------



## fredesvindo (23 Nov 2021)

Estas amenazas pueden ser abuso de poder y considerarse delito?


----------



## asiqué (23 Nov 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Estas amenazas pueden ser abuso de poder y considerarse delito?



abuso de poder no se… pero denuncia si se come.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Nov 2021)

el arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño. En vencer sin luchar . 

( Sun Tzu )


----------



## fredesvindo (24 Nov 2021)

Para pillar una grabación en la llamada que se escuche bien que app aconsejo a mi primo.


----------



## randomizer (24 Nov 2021)

Etnianos. Dinero. Paliza. E ya.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (24 Nov 2021)

Que tamaño tiene la empresa? Familiar o multinacional? No se puede ir igual en una y en otra. Si es una empresa pequeña y es el dueño a joderse toca. Si es grande y cuenta con departamento de RRHH ya sabes que hacer. 
Hablar con sus superiores y ponerles al corriente del acoso y de las malas formas


----------



## JyQ (24 Nov 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Grabadora de audio. La del móvil sirve. Dependiendo de las grabaciones que consiga, lo puede empurar.



Recordar que sólo son válidas si quien graba participa en la conversación grabada.


----------



## JyQ (24 Nov 2021)

¿El jefe es un empleado más o es un socio/dueño de la empresa?


----------



## Reivakuum (24 Nov 2021)

Lo que tienes que hacer es decirle a tu jefe que te deje de tocar los cojones que sabes donde viven él y su familia


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Nov 2021)

Que le regale un libro que se titule como buen ser un buen líder.

También puede centrar toda su energía en progresar en la vida, para ser jefe de su jefe


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Nov 2021)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Lo que tienes que hacer es decirle a tu jefe que te deje de tocar los cojones que sabes donde viven él y su familia



Nunca ha funcionado hacer de un pequeño problema otro mayor.

El jefe puede que sólo hable así por ser una pose o una frase hecha

En el momento que se declare la guerra abierta, uno de los dos tiene que morir


----------



## wopa (24 Nov 2021)

- "Oiga jefazo, no me vuelva a hablar usted así que yo tengo un pronto muy malo y me pongo muy nervioso si me enfado". Acompañado de toquecito en el hombro.


----------



## BogadeAriete (24 Nov 2021)

Que se folle a la mujer o novia del jefe, eso le confundira


----------



## Xaki-navaja (24 Nov 2021)

Dado que la legislación ante el acoso, en HIspanistán funciona muy mal , te piden muchas pruebas para "fallar " a años vista, con suerte...pues toca tirar de alternativas.
Dependiendo de si es una ciudad o una empresa grande o pequeña, faltan estos importantes detalles.
Si es un sitio pequeño o mediano , pues lo suyo sería engancharlo fuera del trabajo, de compras, cuando saca el perro a pasear o en estas situaciones...cerca de su casa y darle un "aviso " serio para intimidarle todo lo que se pueda. Pocas palabras pero efectivas.Sin móviles , sitios abiertos pero con poca gente y a poder ser a primera hora de l amañana o a última hora de la noche.
Algo breve, así como con cara de muy mala ostia," mira menganito no vayas de listo ni me toques los cojones que sé dónde vives."


----------



## martinmar (24 Nov 2021)

Tiene dos opciones, reírse de el a la puta cara y decirle que le coma los huevos y que la próxima vez que le venga con esas pijadas le abre la cabeza o resignarse y tragar, para lo primero, hay que hacerlo desde el minuto 1 y no dar pie a errores, si lleva así 1 año, que lo deje estar y siga tragando, al final acabará destruido psicológicamente y a tratamiento y en la calle.


----------



## Catalinius (24 Nov 2021)

Solo dice una realidad, que le paga él, totalmente legal, no le ha insultado o pegado o hecho currar fuera de horario no?
Para que a tu primo no le pase eso, que se haga Agente Comercial, esto es, autónomo, alta en el epígrafe 511 y alta en el Colegio profesional correspondiente y listo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Nov 2021)

wopa dijo:


> - "Oiga jefazo, no me vuelva a hablar usted así que yo tengo un pronto muy malo y me pongo muy nervioso si me enfado". Acompañado de toquecito en el hombro.



Te espera el despido.

Tienes poca mili por lo que veo


----------



## fredesvindo (24 Nov 2021)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Que se folle a la mujer o novia del jefe, eso le confundira



Si la mujer es igual de enterá que él no vale la pena follarsela, mi primo que es un pedazo de pan y prefiere solucion sin sangre.


----------



## fredesvindo (24 Nov 2021)

Me comenta esta mañana que el gilipollas es que a todos los tienen cabrado por sus formas.

Y si ve buen rollo entre empleado va e intenta cabrear a todo para que el buen rollo se acabe.


----------



## fredesvindo (24 Nov 2021)

las formas de este imbécil, hay alguna ley que recriminen estos actos prepotentes, de mala educación y chulo.


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (25 Nov 2021)

Que busque otro trabajo y si sabe idiomas que se vaya al extranjero. Si es un buen comercial no le costará mucho conseguir un nuevo empleo


----------



## fredesvindo (25 Nov 2021)

No quiere irse como los cobardes y quiere salir con puerta grande


----------



## fredesvindo (28 Nov 2021)

Ayer mi primo se le ha subido a las barbas al gilipollas de su jefe y menos mal que no le dio un par de ostias que si es asi el malo de la película es él.


----------



## visaman (29 Nov 2021)

jefe tipo divide et impera mal realizado


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (29 Nov 2021)

Me dice a mí eso y le respondo: "hablo lo que me sale de los guevos".


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (29 Nov 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Estas amenazas pueden ser abuso de poder y considerarse delito?



Sí. Acoso laboral, trato degradante. A eso súmale una baja por trastorno ansioso depresivo y lo tiene hecho


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (29 Nov 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ayer mi primo se le ha subido a las barbas al gilipollas de su jefe y menos mal que no le dio un par de ostias que si es asi el malo de la película es él.



Di a tu primo que deje de hacer el tonto. Que grabe todo, que se
Coja una baja de 15 días, que grabe todo a la vuelta y con eso, a un abogado laboralista.
Ahora, puede que lo que cuentas sea una exageración.


----------



## Galvani (29 Nov 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Sí. Acoso laboral, trato degradante. A eso súmale una baja por trastorno ansioso depresivo y lo tiene hecho



Jaja, si fuese tan fácil el 90% de los acosadores estarían empurados... En esos casos y tras un juicio (si la empresa hace caso omiso y no echa al hijo de puta) contando que no sea el dueño, puedes o pedir indemnización de despido y daños morales (una miseria) o continuar y denunciar solo el acoso y poco más. 

Primero tienen que darte la razón y luego a ver lo que te llevas (gastas más en el abogado) Hay casos que han sacado un pico pero después de toda una vida aguantando humillaciones. Un pico que no te arregla nada y tú salud jodida de por vida. Está todo hecho para que te largues gratis. 

En ese caso hacer lo mínimo, decirle que no le trate así sin perder las formas y denunciar todas las irregularidades. Y largarse cuanto antes. Lo demás son ilusiones y dar pasta a abogados. Mejor sería encargar una paliza.


----------



## euriborfree (29 Nov 2021)

En caso de despido, ¿tiene opciones reales de recolocacion en otra empresa en la misma ciudad?


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (29 Nov 2021)

Tu "primo" Debe mostrar amor propio y mandar a tomar por culo a ese gilipollas.


----------



## brent (29 Nov 2021)

Es que es verdad, si tu jefe te paga, pues tienes que hacer lo que te mande. Si ves que solo no puedes hacer todo y que no quiere contratar a un ayudante. Pues dejas el trabajo como un hombre y ya. 
En las empresas se es un esclavo que obedece una jerarquía.
Si quiere salir de la carrera de la rata, que deje muchas cosas atras, como muchos hemos hecho y se ponga a crear ingresos pasivos o se prepare para encontrar otro trabajo. Con tantos años de experiencia no le costará tanto no?


----------



## meodepie (29 Nov 2021)

La vía más efectiva para mantener a los jefecillos listillos a raya es:


*La no dependencia.*


Que no te vaya la vida en el puesto de trabajo, lo notará enseguida y el trato mejora radicalmente, incluso te temerá.


----------



## Proto (29 Nov 2021)

Mano de santo:











Absuelto el exmando de Renault que fue grabado mientras increpaba a un trabajador


La jueza entiende que las expresiones son reprobables, pero cree que no cuentan con los «elementos típicos constitutivos de un delito de amenazas»




www.elnortedecastilla.es


----------



## Galvani (29 Nov 2021)

Proto dijo:


> Mano de santo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa grabación fue un caso muy evidente y vale con una (le amenaza fisicamente) En este caso hacen falta muchas grabaciones de "haz lo que te diga" y demas cosas. Y no es fácil pillar cosas (ruido, aislar el punto de la grabación donde te lo dice etc.) No es tan fácil. Y ahí le tenéis. Absuelto... A saber si la Renault ha untado a esa jueza por ser ese jefecillo familia de algun pez de allí. Porque vaya vergüenza de sentencia.


----------



## Hiperboreanwolf (29 Nov 2021)

mirate videos del dr. Iniaki Pinuel, sobre psicopatas, mobbing, en tu caso concreto.
Fui víctima de mobbing y las grabaciones no sirven. Y si su jefe es un psicopata, no le queda mas remedio que tragar o largarse...


----------



## Furymundo (29 Nov 2021)

habra que cambiar de objetivo


----------



## Furymundo (29 Nov 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> las formas de este imbécil, hay alguna ley que recriminen estos actos prepotentes, de *mala educación y chulo.*



la ley de la calle.


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Nov 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Grabadora de audio. La del móvil sirve. Dependiendo de las grabaciones que consiga, lo puede empurar.



Pues fíjate que hecha la ley, hecha la trampa, pero en ese aspecto, es muy garantista para el trabajador. Es prueba perfectamente válida en juicio. De hecho, esa grabación solo sirve para el proceso, hacer cualquier otra cosa con ella puede acarrear consecuencias, incluso penales.


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Nov 2021)

Eso, hoy en día, es sencillamente IMPENSABLE y supone JODERTE LA VIDA CON ALGO DE MALA SUERTE.


----------



## Galvani (29 Nov 2021)

Hiperboreanwolf dijo:


> mirate videos del dr. Iniaki Pinuel, sobre psicopatas, mobbing, en tu caso concreto.
> Fui víctima de mobbing y las grabaciones no sirven. Y si su jefe es un psicopata, no le queda mas remedio que tragar o largarse...



Sirven pero tendrán que ser muchas, claras y graves. Es difícilisimo que condenen a alguien. Interesa que lo haya para que las empresas ahorren despidos y dar trabajo a abogados, psicólogos y demás gente que vive de estas mierdas.


----------



## Evolucionista (29 Nov 2021)

Todo lo contrario a cómo funcionan algunas grandes empresas creadoras como IBM, donde siempre se pide la palabra y la opinión de los empleados para sacar el máximo de creatividad colectiva. Recomiendo a tu primo, que si el director de la empresa es también así (si no es el mismo), que se largue de esa empresa en cuanto pueda y aplique en trabajar en empresas de prestigio. En empresas dictatoriales donde solo cuenta la voz del jefe tienden a malvivir de la mediocridad o incluso quebrar en cuanto el entorno económico da coletazos. Si el director es diferente y no es como el jefe que le está jodiendo, yo intentaría hablar con él y explicarle su situación.


----------



## fredesvindo (29 Nov 2021)

Hoy he hablado con mi primo y le he preguntad:

"primo como llevas el tema del hijo puta"

Se lo ha recriminado al hijo puta y le dicho que ´son sus formas, si quiere la acepta y sino nada.


----------



## Autómata (29 Nov 2021)

Proto dijo:


> Mano de santo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo prefiero el buen rollo falso de las empresas "sin alma" que estas faltas de profesionalidad. Supongo que lo que no se ha dado para que hubiera otra sentencia es la reiteración que define el acoso laboral.


----------



## Galvani (29 Nov 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Hoy he hablado con mi primo y le he preguntad:
> 
> "primo como llevas el tema del hijo puta"
> 
> Se lo ha recriminado al hijo puta y le dicho que ´son sus formas, si quiere la acepta y sino nada.



¿Y trata así a todos? Menuda empresa de cobardes, en vez de unirse dirán jiji hoy le toca a fulano la bronca. Asco de gente.


----------



## Zepequenhô (29 Nov 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Hoy he hablado con mi primo y le he preguntad:
> 
> "primo como llevas el tema del hijo puta"
> 
> Se lo ha recriminado al hijo puta y le dicho que ´son sus formas, si quiere la acepta y sino nada.



Esa empresa va a durar poquito. En ese plan, el rendimiento cae en picado.


----------



## circonita (2 Dic 2021)

1º Se le contesta a la primera.
2º Si no cambian las cosas cuanto antes te pires muchísimo mejor.


----------



## fredesvindo (2 Dic 2021)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Esa empresa va a durar poquito. En ese plan, el rendimiento cae en picado.



Segun me comenta el primo, la empresa lleva muchos años y siempre con la misma actitud, es un sinvergüenza segun dicen


----------



## fredesvindo (4 Dic 2021)

Mi primo ha encontrado la solución al acoso, le va a meter un laxante e el cafe para que se cague por las patas abajo.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> en la obra aparecio un aparejador nuevo subido qie iba de dios y creido sin saber que yo gano mas que el, al verme español, paco y con furgo.
> Pues tras un par de encontronazos a la tercera le deje meter la pata hasta los sobacos. Queria aprovechar una puerta de un hueco a otro (resumiendo).
> Pues deje que hiciera su magia.
> Tiempo despues pase mi facturita, sin engaños, tantas horas etc carisimo.
> ...



Siendo autonómo y cobrando todo el trabajo, es todo más fácil. En el caso del jefe, si va de chulo tú también.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2021)

A la pregunta de yo te pago.
Contestación. Yo te hago ganar mucho dinero y si sigues así vamos a perder dinero tú y yo. 
Y si dice que se calle, si es algo importante no te callas, y si se pone tonto se le dice que tú sabes vender y él no.
¿Que le echa? sin problemas, comerciales siempre necesitan las empresas. A una bordería se le contesta y ya.

Hace tiempo en una improtadora de China tenía uno de los socios que por tonterías se ponía a pegarme voces, al mes y medio , y viendo que no mejoraba, voces él, voces yo. Total así te desahogas, bordería él, bordería yo. Nada , a tomárselo como parte de lo que se tiene que pagar el sueldo.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Os comento:
> 
> 
> Mi Primo lleva 20 años trabajando de comercial en un suministro Industrial y Naval ubicado en el Sur; él está continuamente va visitando a sus clientes y enviando actualizaciones de precios y tiene un subnormal que esta de forma constante vigilando lo que hace y deja de hacer, él pobre está bastante agobiado.
> ...



Vamos a ver. ¿Es el hijo del dueño o un jefecillo que han puesto?


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2021)

Catalinius dijo:


> Solo dice una realidad, que le paga él, totalmente legal, no le ha insultado o pegado o hecho currar fuera de horario no?
> Para que a tu primo no le pase eso, que se haga Agente Comercial, esto es, autónomo, alta en el epígrafe 511 y alta en el Colegio profesional correspondiente y listo.



Si tan malo es, que lo despida el listillo. Y si no se le puede hablar y no es algo que directamente le ataña, pues se calla uno, y si es una cagada por culpa de no haberle dejado hablar, se le responde vía mail a ver si así aprende.


----------



## thanos2 (4 Dic 2021)

Móvil en modo grabación en la misma sala siempre que la conversación sea entre el que graba y el acosador/maltratador, grabación de cada llamada. Cuando las tengas organizadas por fechas-nombre de los implicados-situación descriptiva, un documento con los nombres de cada archivo y una breve descripción de la situación de abuso, con ejemplos transcritos de insultos, amenazas y/o vejaciones, te vas a un abogado laboralista y le enseñas lo que tienes. Te dirá que te hace precio porque le vas a hacer ganar mucho dinero y le parecerá vergonzoso que alguien le ponga las cosas tan fáciles.

El jefecillo déspota se lo follan en inspección de trabajo y si quieres sacarle a la empresa daños psicológicos, llévalo ante un juez. 

Otra opción es, si está casado, llevarlo de putas y pactar con ellas que te dejen echar fotos de todo. No ganas pasta en indemnizaciones y tienes que invertir parte del sueldo, pero no volverá a toserte salvo que quiera que su mujer vea las fotos.


----------



## fredesvindo (4 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Vamos a ver. ¿Es el hijo del dueño o un jefecillo que han puesto?



Al parecer es el hijo del dueño


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Al parecer es el hijo del dueño



Entonces a aguantar un poco hasta que se haga con la empresa el tonto ese, y contestarle lo que se pueda, parece que esa empresa con esa imbécil tiene los días contados.

Un vecino mío, el sobrino del dueño le dijo que era una borracho y le soltó dos buenas guantadas, despedido pero se quedó a gusto.


----------



## Catalinius (4 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Si tan malo es, que lo despida el listillo. Y si no se le puede hablar y no es algo que directamente le ataña, pues se calla uno, y si es una cagada por culpa de no haberle dejado hablar, se le responde vía mail a ver si así aprende.



Creo que la gente no se entera de que o te aguantas a un jefe o te haces tu propio jefe, muy simple.


----------



## la_trotona (4 Dic 2021)

Catalinius dijo:


> Creo que la gente no se entera de que o te aguantas a un jefe o te haces tu propio jefe, muy simple.



Aguantar hasta cierto punto, lógicamente tienes que seguir sus directrices, pero determinadas estupideces se le puede decir y ya. No hay por qué aguantar todo y no es necesario ponerte por tu cuenta.


----------



## Catalinius (4 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Aguantar hasta cierto punto, lógicamente tienes que seguir sus directrices, pero determinadas estupideces se le puede decir y ya. No hay por qué aguantar todo y no es necesario ponerte por tu cuenta.



Hay que saber ganarse al jefe siempre, dorarle la píldora.
Yo tengo ocho jefes cambiantes, al que peor me cae mejor lo trato.


----------



## fredesvindo (5 Dic 2021)

Mi primo tiene un compañero que le cae muy bien al imbecil; es el tipico pelota de mierda que mientra lo saluda le esta sacando lustre al zapato.


----------



## fredesvindo (6 Dic 2021)

Mi primo que es un llorón quiere plantar mañana cara al imbecil de su jefe.


----------



## OBDC (6 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Mi primo que es un llorón quiere plantar mañana cara al imbecil de su jefe.



El hilo se terminó, le importa una mierda a la peña. Deja de llamar la atención.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto


----------



## fredesvindo (6 Dic 2021)

OBDC dijo:


> El hilo se terminó, le importa una mierda a la peña. Deja de llamar la atención.
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto



Gracias por tu atencion, espero que se solucione lo de mi primo y a usted que le den por el cucu.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Dic 2021)

Dile que le responda empezando con frases del tipo: "hamado líder" 
Eso le quitará violencia al tema.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Dic 2021)

No hay nada peor que un empleado que murmura ñiñiñi. 

Yo a esos ni les aguanto, si tanto saben que se hagan empresarios. 

Perder el tiempo dando explicaciones es eso, perder el tiempo. Cuando me interesen las opiniones de ellos ya les preguntaré. Hasta entonces cuanto menos hablen mejor, muchos no dicen tampoco nada decente. 

Y es que se paga por trabajar, no por hablar o debatir ordenes. Simplemente que se cumpla y listo, eso es lo que buscamos, eficacia sin tonterías de por medio.


----------



## fredesvindo (7 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> No hay nada peor que un empleado que murmura ñiñiñi.
> 
> Yo a esos ni les aguanto, si tanto saben que se hagan empresarios.
> 
> ...



Ósea lo tuyo es tratar como imbéciles a los empleado, como le pagas tienes todo el derecho sobre él.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ósea lo tuyo es tratar como imbéciles a los empleado, como le pagas tienes todo el derecho sobre él.



En realidad como me cansé de gente no tengo empleados. Todo con robots, y vivo con menos problemas y preocupaciones. 

Quién quiera trabajo que se lo busque. Un empleado al final es un enemigo a sueldo.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Dic 2021)

Tu dejarías que una puta te cuente su vida en vez de follarte, si le has dicho que te folle? 

Pues por la misma razón, el empleado debe hacer lo que se le indica o debe hacer por contrato. Sin tener que desviarse de esa línea que es lo que se le está pidiendo que haga. 

A mi no me pagan por aguantarles, tampoco yo pago para que hagan cosas que no se les ha pedido, como forear. Y viendo que todos sois empleados de otros y estais aquí tocandoos el huevo, esta claro que vuestros jefes pierden dinero con vosotros. Sois el ejemplo de lo contrario a lo normal.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Mi primo ha encontrado la solución al acoso, le va a meter un laxante e el cafe para que se cague por las patas abajo.



Ves, si al final tu primo merece que le grafenen y vacune 10 veces. Sois enemigos a sueldo, mucho asco y poca lealtad.


----------



## vanderwilde (7 Dic 2021)

Que se quite del medio, otra no tiene, así de claro. O se aguanta, o se va, o lo harta de palos, otras no hay.

Ya te digo que lo de grabaciones y todas esas cosas no valen para nada. Es que los denuncias y ni presentan al juicio, pero ni ellos, ni abogados ni nadie. Mi mujer denunció al jefe, no se presentó ni el tío, ni abogado ni nadie. Lo ganó, y encima la guita la pagaron los pobres en nombre de FOGASA.

Ahora, lo cogí, como tengo hasta papeles de los pagos de la querida, y se la lié por Facebook, porque no estaba el cabrón ni en España. Cogí todos los nombres de los que le ponían el "me gusta". Los suyos y los de la mujer, y ya tenía la cartita preparada. Creé una cuenta, primero subí los papeles escaneados de lo que le soltaba a la querida, y después, en un rato, nombre por nombre, y copiar y pegar a todo dios. 

Dijo que me iba a denunciar. Hasta hoy, y hace unos pocos de años.


----------



## vanderwilde (7 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pues por la misma razón, el empleado debe hacer lo que se le indica o debe hacer por contrato. Sin tener que desviarse de esa línea que es lo que se le está pidiendo que haga.



Si mío, pero todo tiene su límite, no? Digo yo. Anda que no he visto yo abusos... El contrato es un papel firmado, después es otra cosa.

Abusos, desde el colegio, pasando por la mili y después en los currelos. Quillo, que un compañero de mi hermano lo tuvieron que sacar antes de tiempo del cuartel loquito perdío porque la tomaron con el muchacho. Se tuvieron que presentar la hermana y la madre en el cuartel para sacarlo, y dice que iban pegando voces que aquello lo iban a denunciar.

Claro, en un trabajo es más fácil escaparse.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Dic 2021)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Si mío, pero todo tiene su límite, no? Digo yo. Anda que no he visto yo abusos... El contrato es un papel firmado, después es otra cosa.
> 
> Abusos, desde el colegio, pasando por la mili y después en los currelos. Quillo, que un compañero de mi hermano lo tuvieron que sacar antes de tiempo del cuartel loquito perdío porque la tomaron con el muchacho. Se tuvieron que presentar la hermana y la madre en el cuartel para sacarlo, y dice que iban pegando voces que aquello lo iban a denunciar.
> 
> Claro, en un trabajo es más fácil escaparse.



Yo creo que cuando la gente entienda que trabajar para otro es tirar tu vida, y más si es para el estado que te mata, tal vez puedan ir despertando de su letargo, revisando sus ambiciones y capacidades y dar o no, lo mejor de sí mismos. 

Para vivir, en relidad, hace falta muy poco. Pero os han hecho necesitar mucho.


----------



## fredesvindo (7 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Tu dejarías que una puta te cuente su vida en vez de follarte, si le has dicho que te folle?
> 
> Pues por la misma razón, el empleado debe hacer lo que se le indica o debe hacer por contrato. Sin tener que desviarse de esa línea que es lo que se le está pidiendo que haga.
> 
> A mi no me pagan por aguantarles, tampoco yo pago para que hagan cosas que no se les ha pedido, como forear. Y viendo que todos sois empleados de otros y estais aquí tocandoos el huevo, esta claro que vuestros jefes pierden dinero con vosotros. Sois el ejemplo de lo contrario a lo normal.



El empleado esta para darte beneficios y punto, tu eres el tipico jefe gilipolla, prepotente e imbecil que crees que por pagar a tu empleado tiene todo el derecho del mundo hasta de follarte a su señora porque ella vive gracias a lo que le da a su marido.

Asi mi primo tiene el tipico jefe gilipollas, es que tu eres ese tipo de jefe.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> El empleado esta para darte beneficios y punto, tu eres el tipico jefe gilipolla, prepotente e imbecil que crees que por pagar a tu empleado tiene todo el derecho del mundo hasta de follarte a su señora porque ella vive gracias a lo que le da a su marido.
> 
> Asi mi primo tiene el tipico jefe gilipollas, es que tu eres ese tipo de jefe.



No te creas, si los empleados me dieran beneficios y punto, no tendría que estar detrás de ellos.

Son los tontos como tu o tu primo, que sin dar beneficios luego andan jodiendo con preguntas y ñiñiñi, te prometo que quien sabe hacer su trabajo no tiene ni que molestarme. Si todos fueran así que generan beneficios desde el momento que lo contratas, ser empresario seria el negocio más fácil del mundo.


Si la gente fuera eficiente, no habría paro. Tu primo debe ser un vago de cojones y poco listo si debe depender de otro. Empiecen a pensar que nadie les debe un trabajo a nadie, y que solo los mejores son los que se esfuerzan.


----------



## Blackmoon (7 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Os comento:
> 
> 
> Mi Primo lleva 20 años trabajando de comercial en un suministro Industrial y Naval ubicado en el Sur; él está continuamente va visitando a sus clientes y enviando actualizaciones de precios y tiene un subnormal que esta de forma constante vigilando lo que hace y deja de hacer, él pobre está bastante agobiado.
> ...



Pues que se cambie de trabajo. Esas empresas están destinadas a tener trabajadores de no más de 6 meses de antigüedad porque se van todos


----------



## fredesvindo (7 Dic 2021)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Pues que se cambie de trabajo. Esas empresas están destinadas a tener trabajadores de no más de 6 meses de antigüedad porque se van todos



Lo que se esta aprovechando el empresario es que a muchos le hacer falta el trabajo por necesidad.

Sino fuera por eso varias ostias le hubieran dado.


----------



## TomásPlatz (7 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Yo creo que cuando la gente entienda que trabajar para otro es tirar tu vida, y más si es para el estado que te mata, tal vez puedan ir despertando de su letargo, revisando sus ambiciones y capacidades y dar o no, lo mejor de sí mismos.
> 
> Para vivir, en relidad, hace falta muy poco. Pero os han hecho necesitar mucho.



Entonces amigo mio ¿qué hay que hacer en la vida segun tu? 

No trabajar para otro - ok
No trabajar para el estado - ok
Trabajar para ti? No, porque trabajas para el estado más que cien empleados. 

entonces que? que es lo que queda?


----------



## fredesvindo (7 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> No te creas, si los empleados me dieran beneficios y punto, no tendría que estar detrás de ellos.
> 
> Son los tontos como tu o tu primo, que sin dar beneficios luego andan jodiendo con preguntas y ñiñiñi, te prometo que quien sabe hacer su trabajo no tiene ni que molestarme. Si todos fueran así que generan beneficios desde el momento que lo contratas, ser empresario seria el negocio más fácil del mundo.
> 
> ...



Recuerdo un comentario de mi primo el año pasado sobre uno de los tantos despidos en la empresa, llego tal el estado de tensión del empleado que lo amenazo y el dia de la firma del despido el imbecil fue con tres amigos como guardaespaldas para protégelo.

Muchos empresarios se aprovechan del empleado y van de cobardes, y tú eres uno de ellos.


----------



## mondeja (7 Dic 2021)

Las 4 ruedas pinchadas.

Si es moto 2, que no se pase.


----------



## Elvensen (7 Dic 2021)

cambiar de empresa
cambiar de trabajo
cambiar de actitud
cambiar de mentalidad


como ves, cualquiera de las opciones que impliquen un esfuerzo personal, no estan contempladas por tu primo, lo que le cataloga como una persona toxica que lo unico que quiere es que cambien los demas para el aprovecharse de su situacion, exactamente como hace su jefe, y esta forma de actuar y pensar tiene una palabra que lo describe perfectamente:

CARADURA


----------



## mondeja (7 Dic 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Entonces amigo mio ¿qué hay que hacer en la vida segun tu?
> 
> No trabajar para otro - ok
> No trabajar para el estado - ok
> ...



Le queda venir al foro a decir que mueve farlopa en B, si no quién coño sabe, lo mismo ni se ha enterado que existen los impuestos.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (7 Dic 2021)

Muy fácil, la frase mágica:

YO NO TENGO NADA QUE PERDER MIENTRAS TU VAS A ESTAR SIEMPRE AQUI (y localizado, aunque esto no lo verbalices).

Palabra de santo, se acojonan cosa mala.


Eso de llorar de mi mujer, mis hijos y mis cervezas (como la canción), solo hace que se pongan más tiesos aún.

YO NO TENGO NADA QUE PERDER, ASI HAS LO QUE QUIERAS

Esos rastrojos saben que no los van a tragar en ningún sitio y como por su actitud no es el primer cadaver que dejan en el camino su lista de enemigos potenciales va subiendo.

Para poder decir esto, hay que cambiar el enfoque de la vida, ser lonchafinista, pasar de ser un pagafantas etc...pero te da una libertad y una paz que no tiene precio.

PD: Es leer este tipo de hilos y es que me entra una mala ostia...hasta iría voluntario a liársela a ese hgpt


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Dic 2021)

Cómprale unos cojones a tu primo. 
A mi nadie me habla así, menos aun mi jefe.


----------



## TomásPlatz (7 Dic 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Muy fácil, la frase mágica:
> 
> YO NO TENGO NADA QUE PERDER MIENTRAS TU VAS A ESTAR SIEMPRE AQUI (y localizado, aunque esto no lo verbalices).
> 
> ...



Ser lonchafinista es la auténtica salud.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Dic 2021)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Entonces amigo mio ¿qué hay que hacer en la vida segun tu?
> 
> No trabajar para otro - ok
> No trabajar para el estado - ok
> ...



comerciar metales preciosos y ganar miles al mes. Únete a nosotros. t.me/platafisica


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Recuerdo un comentario de mi primo el año pasado sobre uno de los tantos despidos en la empresa, llego tal el estado de tensión del empleado que lo amenazo y el dia de la firma del despido el imbecil fue con tres amigos como guardaespaldas para protégelo.
> 
> Muchos empresarios se aprovechan del empleado y van de cobardes, y tú eres uno de ellos.



Yo pasé de tener vagos a sueldo, a tener vagos a comisión, justo para ahorrarme los sueldos de calentar la silla. Y fué peor, cuando ganaban bastante dinero para ellos, desaparecían durante meses o años. Yvolvían arruinados en sus negocios buscando de nuevo trabajo a comisión. Desde entonces solo Robots y asistentas del hogar.

HelpSystems | Cybersecurity & Automation Software Solutions Aquí te haces tus robots, no necesitas empleados, éstos hasta hablan por teléfono.

Y mi problema es que nadie se toma en serio el trabajo, no tanto como yo. Y no lo valoran como para poder jubilarse en pocos años y vivir toda su vida sin hacer nada. Prefieren seguir mediocreando, y nunca salen de la rueda de la rata.


----------



## fredesvindo (7 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> comerciar metales preciosos y ganar miles al mes. Únete a nosotros. t.me/platafisica



Aluminios, cobres,....estan de moda y pude fabricar miles de pollas para metértela por el culo.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Aluminios, cobres,....estan de moda y pude fabricar miles de pollas para metértela por el culo.



insultas por pobreza mental o envidia? 

Hay días, en que lo peor de uno son los demás.

Yo no os he hecho nada, aporto mi punto de vista. Y las soluciones que he tomado.


----------



## fredesvindo (7 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> insultas por pobreza mental o envidia?
> 
> Hay días, en que lo peor de uno son los demás.
> 
> Yo no os he hecho nada, aporto mi punto de vista. Y las soluciones que he tomado.



Esas soluciones del punto de vista de la persona como empresario y te importa poco la persona como empleado aunque curre como un numero uno.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Esas soluciones del punto de vista de la persona como empresario y te importa poco la persona como empleado aunque curre como un numero uno.



Luego hacéis huelgas y no aceptáis un trato similar. Tampoco es justo. Yo también puedo hacer mis huelgas como empresario, en eso estoy.


----------



## fredesvindo (7 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Luego hacéis huelgas y no aceptáis un trato similar. Tampoco es justo. Yo también puedo hacer mis huelgas como empresario, en eso estoy.



Y despues vienen las amenazas, las chulerías, los tratos vejatorios y termina como si no tuviéramos derechos ningunos.

Y encimas juegas con las necesidades de uno, sino quieres, te marchas y nunca dices te pago y te vas para casa; porque te cuesta dinero de tu bolsillo.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Dic 2021)

Los que no sepan programar o hacer algo útil de verdad como Humano, o van a tener que vivir de renta básica universal, cuanto antes se asuma mejor. Te pagarán si te vacunas y eventualmente adiós.


----------



## fredesvindo (7 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Los que no sepan programar o hacer algo útil de verdad como Humano, o van a tener que vivir de renta básica universal, cuanto antes se asuma mejor. Te pagarán si te vacunas y eventualmente adiós.



No aceptas las verdades.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Dic 2021)

A mi los empleados me han robado, estafado, he quedado mal por culpa de ellos y me han metido en lios innecesarios. No tengo ninguna necesidad, gracias. Mis mujeres trabajan para mí, y vivo de ellas


----------



## mondeja (7 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> comerciar metales preciosos y ganar miles al mes. Únete a nosotros. t.me/platafisica



¿Cuánto pagas en impuestos?


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Dic 2021)

mondeja dijo:


> ¿Cuánto pagas en impuestos?



Al año en promedio más que tú en toda tu vida.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Dic 2021)

Para qué tener empleados teniendo alumnos maravillosos que hacen cosas imposibles para la mayoría:






Robot de Trading Series MEME HAROLD


Series de robots basados en el Meme Harold y con tecnología Scala (tickticktrade.com) Prueba 1: Harold Mandrágora: https://www.fxblue.com/users/haroldmandragora +5% mientras lo escribo. Nuevas Series en proceso para las próximas semanas-días. Esto es para mirar y aprender. El cupo de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## mondeja (7 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Al año en promedio más que tú en toda tu vida.



Saluda a tu jefe el estado, seguro que trabajas para él más que yo y vas de liberado, iluminado.


----------



## TradingMetales (7 Dic 2021)

mondeja dijo:


> Saluda a tu jefe el estado, seguro que trabajas para él más que yo y vas de liberado, iluminado.



Con algo de suerte tocará pagar tantos impuestos como para levantar el país entero con un meme.


----------



## fredesvindo (7 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> A mi los empleados me han robado, estafado, he quedado mal por culpa de ellos y me han metido en lios innecesarios. No tengo ninguna necesidad, gracias. Mis mujeres trabajan para mí, y vivo de ellas



Proxeneta como se entere Irene te vas a cagar.


----------



## fredesvindo (7 Dic 2021)

@TradingMetales es mas fantasma que Pedro Sanchez


----------



## lisp (7 Dic 2021)

Cada uno es cada uno con sus cadaunadas, pero yo las faltas de respeto no las tolero en ningún ámbito, ni en misa, ni en el trabajo ni nada.


----------



## perrosno (7 Dic 2021)

Eso le pasa por haberse dejado pisar la primera vez, ese tipo de gentuza cuanto menos les haces frente mas se crecen.
Buscaría otro trabajo, ganará en salud.


----------



## fredesvindo (8 Dic 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> Eso le pasa por haberse dejado pisar la primera vez, ese tipo de gentuza cuanto menos les haces frente mas se crecen.
> Buscaría otro trabajo, ganará en salud.



Ya se lo comenta yo, si le hubiese parado los pie el primer dia otro gallo cantaría.


----------



## Galvani (8 Dic 2021)

Leo a gente decir que a él no le faltan blabla... Habré visto a una persona así en toda la vida en todos los trabajos en los que he estado. Los demás callaban. 

Cambia de trabajo (a ver cuántos pueden en este país) o vete. Ah y resulta que en casi todas las empresas hay jefes así o que acaban por quemarte. Lo que había que hacer es trabajar para uno o paguitas pero tampoco puede toda la gente.


----------



## fredesvindo (8 Dic 2021)

Gente como este tio hay en el 90 % de empresa, todo tienen un pequeño o gran golpe en la cabeza y el unico motivo es acumular capital, ser mas grande.


----------



## fredesvindo (9 Dic 2021)

Ayer comente a mi primo que le dijera con educación al HP dos palabras:

Que no tiene *estilo, ni clase*; Estas son dos palabras que a todos que se creen alguien cabrean como si el mundo estuviera en contra.

¡¡¡Ya os contare!!!


----------



## GatoAzul (9 Dic 2021)

¿20 años aguantando que le hagan callar? sí que es sufridor su primo. 
Si su primo no ha tenido ni voz ni voto durante esos años ha sido un consentidor.


----------



## fredesvindo (9 Dic 2021)

Le han aconsejado familia de gitanos, que lo atemoricen y le de buenos consejas.


----------



## JmDt (9 Dic 2021)

JyQ dijo:


> Recordar que sólo son válidas si quien graba participa en la conversación grabada.



Es que si no participa es más bien delito


----------



## JyQ (11 Dic 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> Es que si no participa es más bien delito



Sí.


----------



## fredesvindo (11 Dic 2021)

Me acuerdo de un colega que le insulto el jefe de administración por un error que tubo y lo que hizo fue lo siguiente:

Se levanto de su mesa, se acerco hacia él; Acojonado el jefe y pensando que le iba a dar un meco, levanto la mesa dandole la vuelta y los papeles desperdigados por toda la oficina.

Se marcha al medico y le da la baja por depresión.

Cuando le dieron el alta llego un acuerdo con la empresa y se marcho, mientras tanto el jefe de administración pidiendo disculpas por su actuación.


----------



## Galvani (11 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Gente como este tio hay en el 90 % de empresa, todo tienen un pequeño o gran golpe en la cabeza y el unico motivo es acumular capital, ser mas grande.



No es el dinero, hay cantidad de gente que cuando tiene cierto poder sobre otro, le gusta maltratar para sentirse algo. Y cuanto más mierda es la posición de poder peor es. 

Por eso un jefe inmediato siempre es peor que los de arriba. Me viene a la cabeza que en Ikea creo que era, decian que había una especie de "actividad" que era poner durante algunas semanas a un empleado como jefe de sus compañeros y se iban turnando. Eso debe ser horrible. 

Y la gente en vez de unirse, pensando en cuando le tocaba a él para joder al otro. Eso es el tipo de compañerismo de hoy.


----------



## Galvani (11 Dic 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> Es que si no participa es más bien delito



Si lo llevas a un juicio o difundes. Tu puedes grabar durante todo el día por si alguna vez pillas algo en lo que participes tu.


----------



## fredesvindo (11 Dic 2021)

GatoAzul dijo:


> ¿20 años aguantando que le hagan callar? sí que es sufridor su primo.
> Si su primo no ha tenido ni voz ni voto durante esos años ha sido un consentidor.



Me parece que mi primo ha tenido mucha voz dentro de la empresa, lo malo que el gilipolla del jefe quiere intimidar como si él viviese gracias a él y nunca se dan cuenta que el vive gracia a sus empleados.


----------



## Galvani (11 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Me acuerdo de un colega que le insulto el jefe de administración por un error que tubo y lo que hizo fue lo siguiente:
> 
> Se levanto de su mesa, se acerco hacia él; Acojonado el jefe y pensando que le iba a dar un meco, levanto la mesa dandole la vuelta y los papeles desperdigados por toda la oficina.
> 
> ...



Ya, y tu colega perdió el trabajo y a buscar otro, en el que seguro le pasó lo mismo porque es norma. Un acuerdo típico, los papeles del paro. El problema de esto es que depende de quien seas puedes hacer eso de tu colega y no volverá a pasar, pero tienes que hacer mucha falta. Si no, despido disciplinario o mobbing. El empleado siempre pierde y cuanto más aguanté más.


----------



## fredesvindo (11 Dic 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> No es el dinero, hay cantidad de gente que cuando tiene cierto poder sobre otro, le gusta maltratar para sentirse algo. Y cuanto más mierda es la posición de poder peor es.
> 
> Por eso un jefe inmediato siempre es peor que los de arriba. Me viene a la cabeza que en Ikea creo que era, decian que había una especie de "actividad" que era poner durante algunas semanas a un empleado como jefe de sus compañeros y se iban turnando. Eso debe ser horrible.
> 
> Y la gente en vez de unirse, pensando en cuando le tocaba a él para joder al otro. Eso es el tipo de compañerismo de hoy.



Estos idiotas que creen empresario, se creen que gracias a él, tu familia vive y se alimenta.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Dic 2021)

wopa dijo:


> - "Oiga jefazo, no me vuelva a hablar usted así que yo tengo un pronto muy malo y me pongo muy nervioso si me enfado". Acompañado de toquecito en el hombro.



Buena ésa.


----------



## Galvani (11 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Buena ésa.



No, es muy mala.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Dic 2021)

martinmar dijo:


> Tiene dos opciones, reírse de el a la puta cara y decirle que le coma los huevos y que la próxima vez que le venga con esas pijadas le abre la cabeza o resignarse y tragar, para lo primero, hay que hacerlo desde el minuto 1 y no dar pie a errores, si lleva así 1 año, que lo deje estar y siga tragando, al final acabará destruido psicológicamente y a tratamiento y en la calle.



.de acuerdo pero dice el dicho que nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.

Quizás ahora, a grabar y denunciar.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Dic 2021)

Tiene que responderle riéndose en plan colega y si se pone chulo ponerse chulo.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Dic 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> No, es muy mala.



Yo la veo para después de haber intentado apaciguar riéndote como diciendo venga jaja y qué más, y luego soltarle eso pero en plan colegueo. La otra que sería la que yo haría sería mandarlo a la mierda.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Dic 2021)

También puede vender la lista de clientes al


----------



## Galvani (11 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Yo la veo para después de haber intentado apaciguar riéndote como diciendo venga jaja y qué más, y luego soltarle eso pero en plan colegueo. La otra que sería la que yo haría sería mandarlo a la mierda.



Hay que tener muchísimo cuidado con un subnormal con más poder que tú en un trabajo si no quieres una campaña de acoso a la que se unirán tus "compañeros" 

Dentro de lo posible ignorar puyas y si no lo aguantas, lo único que puedes hacer en segundo lugar es decir que no te gustan esas cosas, que te sientes ofendido (con tono normal) Aunque parezca de subnormales y cobardes el no mandarle a la mierda, reaccionar violentamente supondrá sí o sí un acoso. Y entonces estás perdido.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Dic 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> Hay que tener muchísimo cuidado con un subnormal con más poder que tú en un trabajo si no quieres una campaña de acoso a la que se unirán tus "compañeros"
> 
> Dentro de lo posible ignorar puyas y si no lo aguantas, lo único que puedes hacer en segundo lugar es decir que no te gustan esas cosas, que te sientes ofendido (con tono normal) Aunque parezca de subnormales y cobardes el no mandarle a la mierda, reaccionar violentamente supondrá sí o sí un acoso. Y entonces estás perdido.



Tus compañeros? Juas. Dependerá de ti y de tu trabajo. En el caso del forero parece un trabajo solitario.

Pero vamos, que no sé en qué estás pensando tú... Por mandar a la mierda no va a empeorar nada, de qué acoso hablas si si lo manda es porque ya siente que está siendo acosado? A qué llamas reaccionar violentamente a todo esto?

Y si el jefe iniciara un acoso chungo, pues a reunir pruebas para o bien a la justicia o bien al superior del jefe, que no le hará ni puta gracia que pierdan el tiempo y te lo hagan perder a ti.

Que sí, que también puede decirle por favor no me hables así pero eso no va a ninguna parte.

Lo que sí puede hacer pupa y creo que nadie había dicho es lo que he dicho de avisar al jefe del jefe, si hay, y mejor con pruebas de cagadas importantes.


----------



## Galvani (11 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tus compañeros? Juas. Dependerá de ti y de tu trabajo. En el caso del forero parece un trabajo solitario.
> 
> Pero vamos, que no sé en qué estás pensando tú... Por mandar a la mierda no va a empeorar nada, de qué acoso hablas si si lo manda es porque ya siente que está siendo acosado? A qué llamas reaccionar violentamente a todo esto?
> 
> ...



En lo único que tienes razón es en lo de denunciarlo más arriba (que poco veces funciona porque los de arriba no quieren líos y es mas valioso un jefe que un currito más sustituible, a no ser que haya quejas en masa) Ten por seguro que se más que tú del tema y no lo veas tan bonito (pruebas etc.) que al final es todo un poco paripé para que vivan abogados y demas escoria.


----------



## fredesvindo (11 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Y si el jefe iniciara un acoso chungo, pues a reunir pruebas para o bien a la justicia o bien al superior del jefe, que no le hará ni puta gracia que pierdan el tiempo y te lo hagan perder a ti.



Y si es el jefe superior, que hacemos?


----------



## Galvani (11 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Y si es el jefe superior, que hacemos?



Pues si no funciona lo de decirle de buenas maneras que no te trate así, buscar otro sitio lo primero, porque puede denunciar si tiene mil pruebas pero no va a sacar nada más que gasto. Una baja por ansiedad etc. mientras va buscando. Y si es insostenible que se pire directamente. 

Hay mucha fantasía con lo de denunciar y sacar una pasta blabla pero luego eso es un caso de 1000 y muy graves. Tambien con lo de quemarle el coche, dar una paliza... Pero después no conoces ningún caso. Yo al menos y he visto mucho hijo puta. Como mucho le puedes pegar y el a ti.

Hablando de alguien normal, no de un exportero búlgaro o exconvictos. Aunque claro, a esos no les tratarían así más que la primera vez porque les arranca la cabeza.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Dic 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> En lo único que tienes razón es en lo de denunciarlo más arriba (que poco veces funciona porque los de arriba no quieren líos y es mas valioso un jefe que un currito más sustituible, a no ser que haya quejas en masa) Ten por seguro que se más que tú del tema y no lo veas tan bonito (pruebas etc.) que al final es todo un poco paripé para que vivan abogados y demas escoria.



Yo no lo veo bonito lo de denunciar, lo he puesto como un plan B o hasta C.

Del tema legal no dudo que si trabajas en eso sabrás tú más, pero del tema de cómo reaccionar y tal no. Cada persona, empresa y situación son distintas, yo he visto cosas y sé lo que digo, tú supongo opinas con tus propios sesgos.

Reportar al jefe del jefe puede dar magníficos resultados. Hay empresas donde el empleado es mucho más valioso que el jefe, o que simplemente si antes se había quejado alguien más están ya hasta los cojones de él.

Por cierto no has contestado qué entiendes por violencia... Pero lo de los compañeros poniendose a acosarte eso es fruto de algún sesgo tuyo... Para nada se corresponde con lo que yo he visto.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Y si es el jefe superior, que hacemos?



Yo asumir que me iré a otra empresa, responderle mal y
(Bueno, con reciprocidad), y tal vez entrar en escalada, casi casi que si me despide mejor, cobro el paro y sigo la búsqueda así. 

Según la gravedad claro podría llegar a plantearme denunciarle y tocar los cojones.

También puede que buscara otro sitio y me fuera dejándole en la estacada. 

Lo de denunciar aunque no llegue a nada le joderá. No digamos si por ejemplo es una empleada y el jefe le ha hecho cierto tipo de acoso o insinuación sexual que ahí ya puede cagarse bien cargado.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Dic 2021)

También la persona puede ver de pillarse baja por enfermedad o incluso hacerse indespedible con lo de cuidado de hijos, si tiene o adopta o acoge uno.


----------



## Galvani (12 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Yo no lo veo bonito lo de denunciar, lo he puesto como un plan B o hasta C.
> 
> Del tema legal no dudo que si trabajas en eso sabrás tú más, pero del tema de cómo reaccionar y tal no. Cada persona, empresa y situación son distintas, yo he visto cosas y sé lo que digo, tú supongo opinas con tus propios sesgos.
> 
> ...



Tu has visto, yo lo he vivido. Y no, no tienes razón en muchas cosas. Déjate de "sesgos" que a la hora de la verdad la gente es una hija de puta y no se une para nada. Es más, en muchísimos casos dicen a la gente, no hables con x persona y les ponen en tu contra. Aún debes creer en el compañerismo... 

En un lugar así, ¿por qué crees que ese jefe hace lo que hace? ¿nadie se ha quejado? Además tú no sabes si ese jefe se ha inventado cosas de ti y lo ha dicho arriba. 

En lo de violencia me refiero a contestar bruscamente, creo que se entiende... Me da que no entiendes nada la dinámica del acoso laboral, donde al final está uno solo contra todos o con gente que no movería un dedo por ti porque los siguientes son ellos. 
No hay solución, irse o denunciar para gastar dinero.


----------



## fredesvindo (12 Dic 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> Tu has visto, yo lo he vivido. Y no, no tienes razón en muchas cosas. Déjate de "sesgos" que a la hora de la verdad la gente es una hija de puta y no se une para nada. Es más, en muchísimos casos dicen a la gente, no hables con x persona y les ponen en tu contra. Aún debes creer en el compañerismo...
> 
> En un lugar así, ¿por qué crees que ese jefe hace lo que hace? ¿nadie se ha quejado? Además tú no sabes si ese jefe se ha inventado cosas de ti y lo ha dicho arriba.
> 
> ...



El compañerismo en esta empresa no existe, todos estan con el cabrón del jefe en continua tensión y buscan la forma de afrontar el dia a dia y cuanto pueda deja a la empresa en la estacada, pero pedir compañerismo, nada de nada.

En todas la empresa estan, el pelota, el que hace todo bien pero no es el preferido del jefe, el preferido del jefe.....

Pedir ayuda para un testigo para denunciar a tu propio jefe, a pesar de que todos estan hasta los cojones de él, cada uno tiene una vida y todos tiene sus necesidades, es muy complicado.

La unica solucion que tiene mi primo es la salida.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Dic 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> Tu has visto, yo lo he vivido. Y no, no tienes razón en muchas cosas. Déjate de "sesgos" que a la hora de la verdad la gente es una hija de puta y no se une para nada. Es más, en muchísimos casos dicen a la gente, no hables con x persona y les ponen en tu contra. Aún debes creer en el compañerismo...
> 
> En un lugar así, ¿por qué crees que ese jefe hace lo que hace? ¿nadie se ha quejado? Además tú no sabes si ese jefe se ha inventado cosas de ti y lo ha dicho arriba.
> 
> ...



Joder, tío, cuando digo que lo he visto es porque lo he vivido y por tanto también visto (a veces yo de implicado a veces otra).

Así que lo dicho, tienes unos sesgos y te crees que es siempre igual. 

Cuando digo:

"Reportar al jefe del jefe puede dar magníficos resultados. Hay empresas donde el empleado es mucho más valioso que el jefe, o que simplemente si antes se había quejado alguien más están ya hasta los cojones de él.
"

O esto otro:

"
Pero lo de los compañeros poniendose a acosarte eso es fruto de algún sesgo tuyo... Para nada se corresponde con lo que yo he visto."

No es algo teórico. Es la realidad, vista y/u oída por mí. Y no he contado lo que le he dicho o cómo he reaccionado ante algún jefecillo porque tampoco quiero ponerme a contar anécdotas personales, no le veo sentido.

Vamos, me viene a mí un jefecillo a decirme que le haga el vacío o peor, mobbing, a un compañero, y te aseguro que me descojono en su cara. Y luego lo hablo con los compañeros. Y como me insista de más con el tema lo reporto al superior. 

Desde luego, si nos ponemos en el supuesto de que temo al jefe por lo que sea, quizás no me riera en su cara y sólo me limitara a no responderle, pero seguro que lo último que hago es rebajarme a hacerle caso e ir a por otra persona, hay que ser basura sin dignidad ninguna para hacer eso, además de un poco tonto.


----------



## Galvani (12 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> El compañerismo en esta empresa no existe, todos estan con el cabrón del jefe en continua tensión y buscan la forma de afrontar el dia a dia y cuanto pueda deja a la empresa en la estacada, pero pedir compañerismo, nada de nada.
> 
> En todas la empresa estan, el pelota, el que hace todo bien pero no es el preferido del jefe, el preferido del jefe.....
> 
> ...



Exactamente. La única forma de joder a ese tío es la unión, pero eso es imposible hoy y desde hace mucho. Yo también he estado en sitios así. Cada día esperabas que no la tomase contigo y la gente preguntándose a quien le caería la bronca. 

Pero claro, como dices, en toda empresa está el que nunca recibe buyas, el pelota, el mártir... Aunque todos estén hartos, no hay el mismo trato.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> El compañerismo en esta empresa no existe, todos estan con el cabrón del jefe en continua tensión y buscan la forma de afrontar el dia a dia y cuanto pueda deja a la empresa en la estacada, pero pedir compañerismo, nada de nada.
> 
> En todas la empresa estan, el pelota, el que hace todo bien pero no es el preferido del jefe, el preferido del jefe.....
> 
> ...



Incluso en una empresa con un clima laboral de mierda como ése, ¿Crees que tu primo o tú mismo haríais caso al jefe si os dijera que practicaría mobbing contra un compañero?

Una cosa es que la gente calle y achante por el trabajo, y otra que vaya a ponerse a hacer de mequetrefe sádico con el jefe. No digo que algún chivato o trepa inmoral no pueda encontrar, pero la vasta mayoría no.


----------



## fredesvindo (12 Dic 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Incluso en una empresa con un clima laboral de mierda como ése, ¿Crees que tu primo o tú mismo haríais caso al jefe si os dijera que practicaría mobbing contra un compañero?
> 
> Una cosa es que la gente calle y achante por el trabajo, y otra que vaya a ponerse a hacer de mequetrefe sádico con el jefe. No digo que algún chivato o trepa inmoral no pueda encontrar, pero la vasta mayoría no.



Recuerdo en empresa que estuve hace años teníamos el chivato, pelota y asqueroso trabajador de la empresa.

No se le podia contar nada que al final toda empresa se enteraba y tenia una habilidad pasmosa en comerle la polla al jefe.


----------



## fredesvindo (12 Dic 2021)

Historia encontrada:

*Jefe castigó a un empleado que se tomó un tiempo libre por la muerte de su madre, y el trabajador le destruyó el negocio*
NOV 27, 2021 by apost team

Compartir en Facebook
Por lo general, trabajar no es la manera más divertida de pasar el día, pero tenemos que hacerlo para poder ganarnos la vida. Si tenemos un jefe razonable y buenos compañeros, la semana laboral puede pasar más rápido, y el día de trabajo puede ser más agradable. Por desgracia, no todo el mundo tiene la suerte de contar con un buen ambiente laboral: muchos tienen que lidiar con jefes crueles y compañeros maliciosos.

En agosto de 2020, un hombre compartió su historia en el foro r/ProRevenge de Reddit. Explicó lo mal que lo trató su antiguo jefe, y contó lo que tuvo que hacer para vengarse. Aunque los hechos sucedieron hace 20 años, el autor de la publicación nunca lo ha olvidado.


Él era muy trabajador y le parecía que su trabajo en una fábrica de cerveza era relativamente sencillo la mayor parte del tiempo, aunque no le dejaba mucho tiempo libre. Cuando finalmente pudo conseguir unas vacaciones, lamentablemente coincidieron con el fallecimiento de su madre, así que tuvo que pedirle a su jefe que le diera más días libres.

Sin embargo, su jefe no estuvo de acuerdo, y no solo le mostró su frustración públicamente, sino que empezó a dejar de pagarle sus horas completas. Cuando el hombre se dio cuenta de lo que estaba pasando, ideó un plan para que su grosero jefe pagara por todas esas fechorías. Su objetivo era acabar con él y destruirle todo su negocio.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Dic 2021)

Bueno, pues si lo tratan como basura en vez de como a un trabajador, lo que tiene que hacer es bajar la productividad, y si puede ser cargarla adrede.


----------



## fredesvindo (13 Dic 2021)

Como le comente el martes, el viernes despues de una trifurca con su jefe le ha dicho que "no tiene ni clase, ni estilo".

En la oficina 10 segundo de silencio y el mongolo del jefe le ha saltado por peteneras, le ha dicho "como que no tengo ni clase, ni estilo" y mi primo se envalento y le comento que todos los trabajadores estaban cansado con su actitud prepotente, con los insultos y el trato deleznable a sus operarios.

Que somos personas y que entre todos estamos sacándole las castaña del fuego, que si tiene alguna queja de algun trabajador que se le comente como una persona y no gritando, ni tratar como animales y sino antes de ponerse como se pone lea el convenio, que el convenio hay una reglas y que su actitud es denunciable.

Hoy ha llegado muy suave y con educación, me comenta mi primo que a ver cuanto dura.

*ASI QUE SI TIENES UN JEFE HIJOPUTA TRATALE COMO SE MERECE Y CON DOS PALABRAS "NO TIENE NI CLASE, NI ESTILO" PUEDE EXPLOTAR COMO UN GLOBO.*


----------



## fredesvindo (14 Dic 2021)

Mi primo tiene problema con el árbol de navidad.


----------



## Galvani (16 Dic 2021)

brent dijo:


> Es que es verdad, si tu jefe te paga, pues tienes que hacer lo que te mande. Si ves que solo no puedes hacer todo y que no quiere contratar a un ayudante. Pues dejas el trabajo como un hombre y ya.
> En las empresas se es un esclavo que obedece una jerarquía.
> Si quiere salir de la carrera de la rata, que deje muchas cosas atras, como muchos hemos hecho y se ponga a crear ingresos pasivos o se prepare para encontrar otro trabajo. Con tantos años de experiencia no le costará tanto no?



Que se obedezca una jerarquía no quiere decir que aguante humillaciones. No sé qué tipo de persona eres para decir eso. Eso es un mobbing y es un delito. Sí, encontrar otro trabajo blabla... Todo facilísimo. Es lo que tiene que hacer, irse, pero le espera no saber que coño será de él ni dónde acabará.


----------



## fredesvindo (16 Dic 2021)

brent dijo:


> Es que es verdad, si tu jefe te paga, pues tienes que hacer lo que te mande. Si ves que solo no puedes hacer todo y que no quiere contratar a un ayudante. Pues dejas el trabajo como un hombre y ya.
> En las empresas se es un esclavo que obedece una jerarquía.
> Si quiere salir de la carrera de la rata, que deje muchas cosas atras, como muchos hemos hecho y se ponga a crear ingresos pasivos o se prepare para encontrar otro trabajo. Con tantos años de experiencia no le costará tanto no?



Mi primo tiene que admitir el poco estilo que tiene su jefe, la poca educación y encima en plan chulo tiene que hace lo que el diga por eso le paga.

Sino tiene clase, ni estilo para ser jefe que hace calentando el ambiente? si al final cada empleado va ha ser lo que le salga de dentro.

O él cambia o los empleados se le puede abalanzar y formar una huelga interna entre ellos.


----------



## Gotthard (16 Dic 2021)

Que declare ante todos sus compañeros que es homosexual. A partir de ese momento cualquier comentario del jefe, incluso que le pida la hora sin decirle por favor, es delito de odio.

O mejor aun, que se declare mujer y lesbiana, asi tiene doble pussy pass.

Si denuncia por acoso laboral siendo hombre, blanco y hetero solo logrará un despido y luego perder el juicio.

Tambien puede untarse de betún, pero es mucho mas dificil que cuele porque le acusarian de apropiación cultural.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (16 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Mi primo tiene que admitir el poco estilo que tiene su jefe, la poca educación y encima en plan chulo tiene que hace lo que el diga por eso le paga.
> 
> Sino tiene clase, ni estilo para ser jefe que hace calentando el ambiente? si al final cada empleado va ha ser lo que le salga de dentro.
> 
> O él cambia o los empleados se le puede abalanzar y formar una huelga interna entre ellos.



Sospecho que el primo eres tú. Y en España uno se agarra al trabajo como a un clavo ardiendo, y por encima de los derechos y la legislación hay millones de parados que facilitan el miedo a buscar otro trabajo y por tanto los abusos.


----------



## laresial (16 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Os comento:
> 
> 
> Mi Primo lleva 20 años trabajando de comercial en un suministro Industrial y Naval ubicado en el Sur; él está continuamente va visitando a sus clientes y enviando actualizaciones de precios y tiene un subnormal que esta de forma constante vigilando lo que hace y deja de hacer, él pobre está bastante agobiado.
> ...



No veo que tu jefe, o su jefe, haga nada ilegal... salvo lo de decir que no tienes derecho a hablar. Eso simplemente es recordarle la constitución española cuando habla de la libertad de expresión.

ARTÍCULO 20 de la Constitución Española - LIBERTAD DE EXPRESIÓN, DE CÁTEDRA Y DE INFORMACIÓN - Fundación Acción Pro DERECHOS HUMANOS (www.derechoshumanos.net)

*Artículo 20 de la Constitución Española:*

1. Se reconocen y protegen los derechos:

_a) _A expresar y difundir libremente los pensamientos, ideas y opiniones mediante la palabra, el escrito o cualquier otro medio de reproducción.

_b) _A la producción y creación literaria, artística, científica y técnica.

_c) _A la libertad de cátedra.

_d) _A comunicar o recibir libremente información veraz por cualquier medio de difusión. La ley regulará el derecho a la cláusula de conciencia y al secreto profesional en el ejercicio de estas libertades.

2. El ejercicio de estos derechos no puede restringirse mediante ningún tipo de censura previa.

Si su jefe vuelve a decirle que "*Tú no tienes derecho a hablar…" *que le recuerde amablemente, que si lo tienes, y que vas a hacer uso de él cuando consideres adecuado. No hay prisa, pero yo se lo diría cuanto antes. Lo de las andanadas de ostias es una opción, por ejemplo si para responderte te empieza a dar golpecitos en el cuerpo...
Con una persona que no te respeta, debes hacerte respetar.


----------



## Galvani (16 Dic 2021)

meodepie dijo:


> La vía más efectiva para mantener a los jefecillos listillos a raya es:
> 
> 
> *La no dependencia.*
> ...



Si,o te empieza a ignorar o puentear para joderte. Te pueden joder de muchas


fredesvindo dijo:


> Mi primo tiene que admitir el poco estilo que tiene su jefe, la poca educación y encima en plan chulo tiene que hace lo que el diga por eso le paga.
> 
> Sino tiene clase, ni estilo para ser jefe que hace calentando el ambiente? si al final cada empleado va ha ser lo que le salga de dentro.
> 
> O él cambia o los empleados se le puede abalanzar y formar una huelga interna entre ellos.



No sueñes lo de una huelga o que se unan en este país de gente cobarde y envidiosa.


----------



## Galvani (16 Dic 2021)

laresial dijo:


> No veo que tu jefe, o su jefe, haga nada ilegal... salvo lo de decir que no tienes derecho a hablar. Eso simplemente es recordarle la constitución española cuando habla de la libertad de expresión.
> 
> ARTÍCULO 20 de la Constitución Española - LIBERTAD DE EXPRESIÓN, DE CÁTEDRA Y DE INFORMACIÓN - Fundación Acción Pro DERECHOS HUMANOS (www.derechoshumanos.net)
> 
> ...



Deja la Constitución de mierda. Es un delito porque es mobbing lo que le hacen. No tiene que recordar nada a ese desgraciado. Irse o baja y denuncia, trabajar lo mínimo etc.


----------



## Catalinius (16 Dic 2021)

Así es, pero para eso te lo tienes ganar y sobre todo mantener tu puesto de trabajo trabajando como si fuera propio.


----------



## Catalinius (16 Dic 2021)

Para nada, en lo privado el puesto te lo tienes que ganar a diario y currar como si fuera tuyo, los funcis hagan lo que hagan son vitalícios.


----------



## laresial (16 Dic 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> Deja la Constitución de mierda. Es un delito porque es mobbing lo que le hacen. No tiene que recordar nada a ese desgraciado. Irse o baja y denuncia, trabajar lo mínimo etc.



Si, si tienes toda la razón, el jefe es un mierda, pero hasta con los mierdas hay que dialogar y es mucho mejor llevarse bien con un mierda y seguir trabajando hasta que te venga bien a ti irte, que irte cuando a un mierda le apetezca insultarte y vejarte continuamente.

El mundo está lleno de mierdas, y solo hace falta que les den un carguito para soltar toda la que llevan dentro.
Pero todos podemos mejorar. Incluso llegar a ser amigos. Hay veces que la gente se comporta como mierdas inmensos por que tienen miedo, mucho miedo...


----------



## jaimegvr (16 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Os comento:
> 
> 
> Mi Primo lleva 20 años trabajando de comercial en un suministro Industrial y Naval ubicado en el Sur; él está continuamente va visitando a sus clientes y enviando actualizaciones de precios y tiene un subnormal que esta de forma constante vigilando lo que hace y deja de hacer, él pobre está bastante agobiado.
> ...



Si el le paga significa que es el dueño de la empresa y tal...?


----------



## fredesvindo (16 Dic 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Si el le paga significa que es el dueño de la empresa y tal...?



Deducción acertada.


----------



## Catalinius (16 Dic 2021)

Cosa que no te ocurriría si fueras funcivago, nadie te despediría, la diferencia es brutal, para eso hay un Ministerio de Igualdad, para no hacer más que chorradas y chupar del frasco gracias a las mujeres y yo soy mujer, pero no gilipollas.


----------



## Galvani (16 Dic 2021)

laresial dijo:


> Si, si tienes toda la razón, el jefe es un mierda, pero hasta con los mierdas hay que dialogar y es mucho mejor llevarse bien con un mierda y seguir trabajando hasta que te venga bien a ti irte, que irte cuando a un mierda le apetezca insultarte y vejarte continuamente.
> 
> El mundo está lleno de mierdas, y solo hace falta que les den un carguito para soltar toda la que llevan dentro.
> Pero todos podemos mejorar. Incluso llegar a ser amigos. Hay veces que la gente se comporta como mierdas inmensos por que tienen miedo, mucho miedo...



¿Y si te insulta y te veja o te está jodiendo que vas a hablar? Le vas a decir oiga, no me gusta que me insulten como un gilipollas. Eso sería la primera o segunda vez... No hay diálogo. Coger bajas, exigir todos tus derechos, hacer lo mínimo y mal...


----------



## FeiJiao (16 Dic 2021)

brent dijo:


> Es que es verdad, si tu jefe te paga, pues tienes que hacer lo que te mande. Si ves que solo no puedes hacer todo y que no quiere contratar a un ayudante. Pues dejas el trabajo como un hombre y ya.
> En las empresas se es un esclavo que obedece una jerarquía.



A ver, una cosa es que como empleado tengas el compromiso de hacer el trabajo que te asigne el que te paga y este estara en todo su derecho de llamarte la atencion o directamente echarte a la calle si no eres capaz de hacerlo, no te interesa hacerlo o ambas cosas (que tampoco se trata de defender a empleados vagos inoperantes que quieren cobrar por hacer nada, pero ese es otro tema)
Pero otra cosa es que tengas que aguantar un trato de mierda, con faltas de respeto, insultos y desprecios varios. Como lo has dicho el te paga para que hagas un trabajo, no para que aguantes las frustraciones y traumas de un estupido de mierda, que vaya a descargarlas con su puta madre.


----------



## Catalinius (16 Dic 2021)

Créeme siempre salen ganando los funcivagos, que les hace bullying piden la baja, que se aburren piden la baja, que se grapan un dedo piden la baja, que no hace su trabajo, sus jefes les suben el sueldo y contratan a la privada para que lo hagan y qué me dices de hacer la compra en horas de trabajo, más café, más fumada cigarrito, más conciliación y curro online según les apetezca, cursito pagado extra y en horario de trabajo...¿sigo?


----------



## fredesvindo (26 Dic 2021)

Mi primo ha estado de Cena de Navidad junto sus compañeros y hay un mal rollo que te cagas!!!

Han terminado a Ostias y unos cuantos han terminado borracho en casa de HP jefe......


----------



## -Alexia- (28 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Mi primo ha estado de Cena de Navidad junto sus compañeros y hay un mal rollo que te cagas!!!
> 
> Han terminado a Ostias y unos cuantos han terminado borracho en casa de HP jefe......



¿Y a qué santo quedan fuera del trabajo si ya saben que hay mucho mal rollo? vamos a la última persona a la que quiero ver yo fuera de mi horario laboral es a mi jefe.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (28 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Os comento:
> 
> 
> Mi Primo lleva 20 años trabajando de comercial en un suministro Industrial y Naval ubicado en el Sur; él está continuamente va visitando a sus clientes y enviando actualizaciones de precios y tiene un subnormal que esta de forma constante vigilando lo que hace y deja de hacer, él pobre está bastante agobiado.
> ...



Cuando habla de ese modo al subordinado sin escuchar el punto de vista de otros es un mal jefe y no está preparado para coordinar, no me extrañaría que al final tu primo acabase con ergofobia.


----------



## fredesvindo (28 Dic 2021)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿Y a qué santo quedan fuera del trabajo si ya saben que hay mucho mal rollo? vamos a la última persona a la que quiero ver yo fuera de mi horario laboral es a mi jefe.



Al parecer es una obligación tener que ir a la comida de empresa, ellos te maltratan psicológicamente y encima exigen.

En la comida de empresa los empleados sacan todo lo que no han podido soltar en el año por prudencia o por no molestar.

Tengo que contaros que a escondida uno de la cena de navidad en casa del HP, digo que se marchaba por el mal cuerpo que tenia y antes de salir entro en el salón, mientra que el resto de compañero estaban en la salita él se cago encima del sofá con tan mala suerte que salió como un escopetazo e inundo el sofá y la pared de mierda, rápidamente se subió los pantalones y salió corriendo.

El medico le dio de baja por el mal cuerpo, segun me comenta mi primo todavía no ha aparecido por la oficina y el HP sin comentar como le dejaron el salón de su casa, ¡¡¡Será Imbecil!!


----------



## Galvani (28 Dic 2021)

Catalinius dijo:


> Créeme siempre salen ganando los funcivagos, que les hace bullying piden la baja, que se aburren piden la baja, que se grapan un dedo piden la baja, que no hace su trabajo, sus jefes les suben el sueldo y contratan a la privada para que lo hagan y qué me dices de hacer la compra en horas de trabajo, más café, más fumada cigarrito, más conciliación y curro online según les apetezca, cursito pagado extra y en horario de trabajo...¿sigo?



Creo que hablas por hablar. El bullying en la administración es lo peor que puede haber (no te echan y deja tu el trabajo) Bueno si te echasen a ver dónde coño vas que estés igual o mejor. Las bajas... Que yo sepa dependen del médico. A unos se las darán fácil, a otros no. Busca por ahí casos.


----------



## Catalinius (28 Dic 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> Creo que hablas por hablar. El bullying en la administración es lo peor que puede haber (no te echan y deja tu el trabajo) Bueno si te echasen a ver dónde coño vas que estés igual o mejor. Las bajas... Que yo sepa dependen del médico. A unos se las darán fácil, a otros no. Busca por ahí casos.



Tengo muchos casos de vagos, de bajas depresivas de coña, etc...sabes por qué se hacen la vida imposible entre ellos: porque todos quieren no dar ni golpe y a veces les caen broncas hasta por llevarse el material de oficina y mobiliario....al final terminan todos a leches....


----------



## Catalinius (28 Dic 2021)

El dineral que nos cuesta a todos esos vagos de "m", un 80% de ellos así son, para encima pagar a la externalización porque si no no sale el curro....calculad
Por qué está colapsada la sanidad?...bajas , vacaciones, a mi no me toca, yo libro, yo doy teta, yo me he roto una uña......... pues eso...el funcionariado intocable es lo que trae.
Tengo tres amigas dos médicos y una enfermera, todas ellas ahora mismo no trabajan por.....................................eso.


----------



## Galvani (28 Dic 2021)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tengo muchos casos de vagos, de bajas depresivas de coña, etc...sabes por qué se hacen la vida imposible entre ellos: porque todos quieren no dar ni golpe y a veces les caen broncas hasta por llevarse el material de oficina y mobiliario....al final terminan todos a leches....



Eso es una causa que tú conoces, pero luego están las causas de joder al honrado (que acaba de entrar y no sabe aún de que va el tema o que viene de la privada y solo quiere un puesto fijo) y joder también porque salen plazas de más nivel y las quiero para mí o para hacer hueco y que entre mi familiar etc. Y de eso hay mucho más.


----------



## fredesvindo (28 Dic 2021)

Mi primo tiene un compañero que se apellida "cumplido" y es el mas cumplido, pelota, chupa traserillo.. del jefe; Siempre es el primero, en felicitar al jefe, en desearle un buen fin de semana y el dia de la comida tomo la palabra y salió a ostias con los compañero.

Como estaba comentando "cumplido" como gran pelota se levanta de la mesa y le dice a su jefe:

*Espero de todo corazón que siga al mando de esta empresa, mi querido jefe. Un cordial saludo y feliz Navidad.*

los compañeros se le echaron encima con tan mala fortuna que salió escopetado recibiendo ostias y patadas.

Ya me comentara mi primo alguna anécdota mas.

¡¡¡En fin!!! esta oficina parece un infierno.


----------



## Galvani (30 Dic 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Mi primo tiene un compañero que se apellida "cumplido" y es el mas cumplido, pelota, chupa traserillo.. del jefe; Siempre es el primero, en felicitar al jefe, en desearle un buen fin de semana y el dia de la comida tomo la palabra y salió a ostias con los compañero.
> 
> Como estaba comentando "cumplido" como gran pelota se levanta de la mesa y le dice a su jefe:
> 
> ...



En qué empresa trabaja ese hombre... Por su salud que abandone eso. Y te digo una cosa... Al menos hay unión contra el pelota, que en otra empresa le tendrían miedo porque del que se chive...

Y además, por qué cojones van a esas comidas, es que no lo entiendo. ¿De que hablan?


----------



## Patriota de Acero (30 Dic 2021)

Que lo mate

Voy borracho


----------



## Patriota de Acero (30 Dic 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> A la pregunta de yo te pago.
> Contestación. Yo te hago ganar mucho dinero y si sigues así vamos a perder dinero tú y yo.
> Y si dice que se calle, si es algo importante no te callas, y si se pone tonto se le dice que tú sabes vender y él no.
> ¿Que le echa? sin problemas, comerciales siempre necesitan las empresas. A una bordería se le contesta y ya.
> ...



Claro, y con ese ambiente y vivir con el cuchillo entre los dientes, un buen cáncer o infarto a los 40.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (30 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> En realidad como me cansé de gente no tengo empleados. Todo con robots, y vivo con menos problemas y preocupaciones.
> 
> Quién quiera trabajo que se lo busque. Un empleado al final es un enemigo a sueldo.



Sí vamos, que vives en tu cuarto en casa de tus padres.
Lo de siempre.


----------



## Dosto (30 Dic 2021)

Si en vez de tu primo fuese tu prima le caia un puro de la ostia.

Si lo que busca tu primo es joderlo a modo de venganza psicópata hay muchas formas de las que un empleado dentro de una empresa puede joderla bien sin que nadie se entere... Solo hay que darle unas pensadas y tener decisión.


----------



## TradingMetales (30 Dic 2021)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Sí vamos, que vives en tu cuarto en casa de tus padres.
> Lo de siempre.



Y me hace mamá la cama. eres un sr. que viene nuevo al foro hoy, si no quieres quedar en ridículo, al menos conmigo, stop ahí.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (30 Dic 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Y me hace mamá la cama. eres un sr. que viene nuevo al foro hoy, si no quieres quedar en ridículo, al menos conmigo, stop ahí.



¿Ridículo dónde? ¿Con quién? ¿Contigo? ¿En un foro anónimo con un nick entre miles?

Va, el colacao de victoria en internet y a mimir.


----------



## TradingMetales (30 Dic 2021)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> ¿Ridículo dónde? ¿Con quién? ¿Contigo? ¿En un foro anónimo con un nick entre miles?
> 
> Va, el colacao de victoria en internet y a mimir.



Está claro que no voy a perder el tiempo contigo, sigue solo.


----------



## fredesvindo (12 Ene 2022)

Porfin mi primo le ha cantado la cuarentas a HP y le ha dado al jefe 1 semana, lo ha amenazado


----------



## Galvani (14 Ene 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Porfin mi primo le ha cantado la cuarentas a HP y le ha dado al jefe 1 semana, lo ha amenazado



¿Que le ha dicho? ¿Las amenazas de qué tipo?


----------



## Galvani (14 Ene 2022)

Dosto dijo:


> Si en vez de tu primo fuese tu prima le caia un puro de la ostia.
> 
> Si lo que busca tu primo es joderlo a modo de venganza psicópata hay muchas formas de las que un empleado dentro de una empresa puede joderla bien sin que nadie se entere... Solo hay que darle unas pensadas y tener decisión.



¿Cuáles? Yo no veo tantas. No he visto a nadie poder perjudicar a una empresa mucho. Legalmente no e ilegalmente te despiden antes. Siempre hay alguien que vigila.


----------



## fredesvindo (14 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Que le ha dicho? ¿Las amenazas de qué tipo?



Que ya esta hasta los huevos, que se vaya a la mierda o lo despide.

Segun me comenta el jefe quedo callado y despues de una pausa le dice "que no son forma como empleado" y mi primo le contesta lo siguiente:

Lo que no son formas son las suya que es un desagradable como persona y no sabe ser jefe.

El jefe no digo nada y se fue a su oficina a hablar por teléfono.

Supongo que en los próximos dias vendrán las consecuencias.

¡¡¡Ya os contare!!!


----------



## Galvani (14 Ene 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Que ya esta hasta los huevos, que se vaya a la mierda o lo despide.
> 
> Segun me comenta el jefe quedo callado y despues de una pausa le dice "que no son forma como empleado" y mi primo le contesta lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Eso no es amenaza, pensé que le había dicho que se saliese afuera. Ojalá le despida entonces pero pueden sancionarle por faltas de respeto. Eso sí es jodido que te sancionen.


----------



## Galvani (22 Ene 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Que ya esta hasta los huevos, que se vaya a la mierda o lo despide.
> 
> Segun me comenta el jefe quedo callado y despues de una pausa le dice "que no son forma como empleado" y mi primo le contesta lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Al final qué


----------



## pentax821 (22 Ene 2022)

Joder estoy flipando con la pregunta y las respuestas, que si denuncia, que si grabaciones, pero que tonterías son estas, que cojones va a denunciar esa mierda, hasta el juez se le reirá en la cara.
Al final ha hecho lo que debería haber hecho minuto cero, es más, al primer indulto te vas a tu casa y que te despida.


----------



## Kbkubito (22 Ene 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Os comento:
> 
> 
> Mi Primo lleva 20 años trabajando de comercial en un suministro Industrial y Naval ubicado en el Sur; él está continuamente va visitando a sus clientes y enviando actualizaciones de precios y tiene un subnormal que esta de forma constante vigilando lo que hace y deja de hacer, él pobre está bastante agobiado.
> ...



Quizá debería hacerse con los servicios de un abogado laboralista.


----------



## fredesvindo (22 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Al final qué



Perdon mi primo me comento hace unos dias que el HP esta de baja, nadie sabe el motivo y en estos momento hay felicidad en la empresa


----------



## Galvani (22 Ene 2022)

pentax821 dijo:


> Joder estoy flipando con la pregunta y las respuestas, que si denuncia, que si grabaciones, pero que tonterías son estas, que cojones va a denunciar esa mierda, hasta el juez se le reirá en la cara.
> Al final ha hecho lo que debería haber hecho minuto cero, es más, al primer indulto te vas a tu casa y que te despida.



Si, y luego en el siguiente también se va y no trabaja ya nunca.


----------



## NoRTH (22 Ene 2022)

que cambie de trabajo


----------



## fredesvindo (24 Ene 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Perdon mi primo me comento hace unos dias que el HP esta de baja, nadie sabe el motivo y en estos momento hay felicidad en la empresa



Segun me comenta mi primo se rumorea que el bicho lo ha pillado el HP.


----------



## Ederto (24 Ene 2022)

*Tú tienes que hace lo que yo diga, para eso te pago.*

Si le alzas la voz te contesta:

*Yo soy el que te paga y te tienes que callar.

Aquí solo hablo yo que es él que te paga.


Tú no tienes derecho a hablar…*




De verdad creéis que con unas grabaciones de algo así la criatura tiene algo que hacer??? pero si el jefe solo le está diciendo la puta verdad! Ser sobrado y gilipollas no es delito.


----------



## Cui Bono (24 Ene 2022)

Tienes caballos a mano?
Sabes cercenar cabezas?
Su casa tiene FAC de las malas?
Esto es burbugga, tus hamijos te aconsejarán.


----------



## glutamatoeono (24 Ene 2022)

"Denuncia con unas grabaciones" - Sun Tzu


----------



## Ederto (24 Ene 2022)

Y por qué le va a denunciar? Por ser desagradable?


----------



## fredesvindo (24 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Y por qué le va a denunciar? Por ser desagradable?



Po ser un hijo puta con él y sus compañeros.


----------



## Ederto (24 Ene 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Po ser un hijo puta con él y sus compañeros.



Por decir que manda él?

Que como te paga tienes que hacer lo que te dice?


----------



## fredesvindo (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Por decir que manda él?
> 
> Que como te paga tienes que hacer lo que te dice?





*Maltrato psicológico. *Entra dentro del acoso laboral, como el mobbing. Que te insulte por tu forma de ser, por tu físico o por como haces el trabajo puede ser maltrato psicológico. Que ejerza mucha presión sobre tu persona a tal punto que condicione tu bienestar psíquico. Denigración y humillación.


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *Maltrato psicológico. *Entra dentro del acoso laboral, como el mobbing. Que te insulte por tu forma de ser, por tu físico o por como haces el trabajo puede ser maltrato psicológico. Que ejerza mucha presión sobre tu persona a tal punto que condicione tu bienestar psíquico. Denigración y humillación.



Decir que yo mando, tú te callas y haces lo que yo digo porque yo te pago a ti no es maltrato psicológico. Es la puta realidad.


----------



## fredesvindo (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Decir que yo mando, tú te callas y haces lo que yo digo porque yo te pago a ti no es maltrato psicológico. Es la puta realidad.



Que le diga que te calle y que no tienes derecho a hablar, que tu hace lo que yo diga y agobiarte en tu trabajo y te menosprecie, no es maltrato psicológico?

No lo será para ti, pero para mi primo y muchos es maltrato psicológico.

Un dueño nunca puede decir a nadie que tu tienes que hace lo que yo diga para eso te pago, ósea hacer lo que le sale del nabo, aunque no le corresponda.

parece que tu le has llevado muchos cafe a tu jefe para pelotear.


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Que le diga que te calle y que no tienes derecho a hablar, que tu hace lo que yo diga y agobiarte en tu trabajo y te menosprecie, no es maltrato psicológico?
> 
> No lo será para ti, pero para mi primo y muchos es maltrato psicológico.
> 
> ...



Eso es exactamente lo que tienes que hacer cuando te pagan: lo que te manden. Si no entiendes eso, no entiendes la naturaleza del trabajo en la empresa privada.

Me parece que tu primo tiene la piel muy fina.


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

Es más, es que si te pagan y no haces lo que te mandan, lo más normal es que venga tu jefe a decirte que no le cuentes mierdas, que hagas lo que te ha mandado y te calles.


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

Y qué va a alegar? que le han dicho que haga su trabajo?


----------



## Charlatan (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Por decir que manda él?
> 
> Que como te paga tienes que hacer lo que te dice?



si no es ilegal............si.


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

bien es cierto que hay jueces que un día se levantan con la almorrana rabiosa y dictan la sentencia que les sale de la minga, pero estaría bastante cogido por los pelos, que un currela se coge baja pro ansiedad/depresión/estrés/guarever... po vale, que esa baja está motivada porque su jefe le ha dicho que no tiene derecho a hablar... Lo veo más complicado.

Pero estoy de acuerdo, por poder, puede pasar. Cosas más raras he visto. A mí mismo un juez me invitó a llegar a un trato con la otra parte porque tenía mucho trabajo atrasado y no quería más papeleo, y si no llegaba a un trato y perdía el juicio me metía 6000 euros de multa por desacato. Así me lo soltó el señor juez. Con dos cojonazos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (25 Ene 2022)

YO PAGO

YO MANDO


taluec


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> YO PAGO
> 
> YO MANDO
> 
> ...



Es que es así.

Esta historia me recuerda a una cuñada mía que es una penurias, viene un día quejándose de que el jefe la cruje porque ha entrado 10 minutos tarde "y él entra cuando le da la gana! hay días que llega media hora tarde!" Ya, bonita, pero es que es su puta empresa y se la folla como quiere. Si deja de producir es cosa suya, en tu caso no.

Y se me queda mirando como las vacas al tren.


----------



## crash2012 (25 Ene 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Os comento:
> 
> 
> Mi Primo lleva 20 años trabajando de comercial en un suministro Industrial y Naval ubicado en el Sur; él está continuamente va visitando a sus clientes y enviando actualizaciones de precios y tiene un subnormal que esta de forma constante vigilando lo que hace y deja de hacer, él pobre está bastante agobiado.
> ...




Mi amigo...


Mi primo...


Alguna vez alguien va a decir YO?


----------



## Claire R (25 Ene 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Os comento:
> 
> 
> Mi Primo lleva 20 años trabajando de comercial en un suministro Industrial y Naval ubicado en el Sur; él está continuamente va visitando a sus clientes y enviando actualizaciones de precios y tiene un subnormal que esta de forma constante vigilando lo que hace y deja de hacer, él pobre está bastante agobiado.
> ...



No sé si sea legal o no, pero solo cuentas una parte y una versión del asunto.

¿Tu primo es el único comercial, si hay otros el jefe está detrás de ellos también o solo va a por tu primo?

Qué alguien se tome tanto trabajo y tiempo para estar detrás de un empleado es que sólo éste empleado es el problema.


----------



## fredesvindo (25 Ene 2022)

Claire R dijo:


> No sé si sea legal o no, pero solo cuentas una parte y una versión del asunto.
> 
> ¿Tu primo es el único comercial, si hay otros el jefe está detrás de ellos también o solo va a por tu primo?
> 
> Qué alguien se tome tanto trabajo y tiempo para estar detrás de un empleado es que sólo éste empleado es el problema.



No es solo con mi primo, tambien estan afectados los compañeros, es un HP el jefe.

Cuando aparece por la oficina todos se quitan de en medio.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (1 Feb 2022)

Pasamontañas y sorpresa por la noche.


----------



## fredesvindo (1 Feb 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Pasamontañas y sorpresa por la noche.



y se Le envía un misiva con un lacrado en el sobre con la insignia:

C.A.G.A.T.E.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> bien es cierto que hay jueces que un día se levantan con la almorrana rabiosa y dictan la sentencia que les sale de la minga, pero estaría bastante cogido por los pelos, que un currela se coge baja pro ansiedad/depresión/estrés/guarever... po vale, que esa baja está motivada porque su jefe le ha dicho que no tiene derecho a hablar... Lo veo más complicado.
> 
> Pero estoy de acuerdo, por poder, puede pasar. Cosas más raras he visto. A mí mismo un juez me invitó a llegar a un trato con la otra parte porque tenía mucho trabajo atrasado y no quería más papeleo, y si no llegaba a un trato y perdía el juicio me metía 6000 euros de multa por desacato. Así me lo soltó el señor juez. Con dos cojonazos.



¿Llegaste a un trato? Por cierto, ¿todo eso lo registra la taquígrafa, o esto es sólo para juicios penales, del superior, o similar?


----------



## ueee3 (1 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Es que es así.
> 
> Esta historia me recuerda a una cuñada mía que es una penurias, viene un día quejándose de que el jefe la cruje porque ha entrado 10 minutos tarde "y él entra cuando le da la gana! hay días que llega media hora tarde!" Ya, bonita, pero es que es su puta empresa y se la folla como quiere. Si deja de producir es cosa suya, en tu caso no.
> 
> Y se me queda mirando como las vacas al tren.



Increíble que alguien pueda ampararse en eso para defender faltar él mismo.


----------



## fredesvindo (8 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Es que es así.
> 
> Esta historia me recuerda a una cuñada mía que es una penurias, viene un día quejándose de que el jefe la cruje porque ha entrado 10 minutos tarde "y él entra cuando le da la gana! hay días que llega media hora tarde!" Ya, bonita, pero es que es su puta empresa y se la folla como quiere. Si deja de producir es cosa suya, en tu caso no.
> 
> Y se me queda mirando como las vacas al tren.



La dignidad de una persona esta en valorarse, si tu jefe te trata como una mierda, que quiere?.....que continue tratándote como una mierda.

Entre empleado y jefe lo que hay una relección de respeto mutuo y de trabajo.

Mi primo trabaja en la empresa por lo que gana, sino le interesara estaria en otra empresa y su jefe tiene al empleado porque le da bastante beneficios, sino le hubiera enviado al carajo hace mucho.

Asi que iros al carajo con vuestra idiotez, de que te pago y te trato como me sale del cipote. ¡¡¡Anda que....!!!!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Feb 2022)

Hempresaurio bueno hempresaurio muerto...de 1 EGB


----------



## fredesvindo (9 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Eso es exactamente lo que tienes que hacer cuando te pagan: lo que te manden. Si no entiendes eso, no entiendes la naturaleza del trabajo en la empresa privada.
> 
> Me parece que tu primo tiene la piel muy fina.



Un empresario tenga la pasta que tenga no puede maltratar a un empleado psicológicamente porque le salga de dentro( porque no haya follado, se ha cabreado con alguien....) si al empresario no le interesa que saque la billetera y lo despida, pero son tan cobarde que para el maltrato al empleado son los primeros, pero pagar el despido son los ultimo.

Y lo digo un millon de veces, estos empresarios son uno hijos de la gran puta cobardes y con un toque muy grande en la cabeza.


----------



## Ederto (9 Feb 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Un empresario tenga la pasta que tenga no puede maltratar a un empleado psicológicamente porque le salga de dentro( porque no haya follado, se ha cabreado con alguien....) si al empresario no le interesa que saque la billetera y lo despida, pero son tan cobarde que para el maltrato al empleado son los primeros, pero pagar el despido son los ultimo.
> 
> Y lo digo un millon de veces, estos empresarios son uno hijos de la gran puta cobardes y con un toque muy grande en la cabeza.



Pues lo de siempre, en lugar de llorar monta tu empresa.

Ay, no! Que luego resulta que no es tan sencillo!


----------



## fredesvindo (9 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Pues lo de siempre, en lugar de llorar monta tu empresa.
> 
> Ay, no! Que luego resulta que no es tan sencillo!



Continuas erre que erre con proteger al empresario delincuente, estos tipo son delincuentes y mierdas.


----------



## fredesvindo (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Galvani (12 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Eso es exactamente lo que tienes que hacer cuando te pagan: lo que te manden. Si no entiendes eso, no entiendes la naturaleza del trabajo en la empresa privada.
> 
> Me parece que tu primo tiene la piel muy fina.



Uy pero que gilipollas eres. No entiendes ni lo básico ni de tus derechos como trabajador ni dignidad. Tenerte como compañero será lo peor.


----------



## Ederto (12 Feb 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Uy pero que gilipollas eres. No entiendes ni lo básico ni de tus derechos como trabajador ni dignidad. Tenerte como compañero será lo peor.



Por suerte para todos, no soy compañero de nadie. Soy el dueño de mi propia empresa.


----------



## fredesvindo (13 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Eso es exactamente lo que tienes que hacer cuando te pagan: lo que te manden. Si no entiendes eso, no entiendes la naturaleza del trabajo en la empresa privada.
> 
> Me parece que tu primo tiene la piel muy fina.



Hay muchas formas de decir:

Vamos a reunirnos para programar el trabajo de la semana.

Pásame informe de las incidencia 

Los dice en plan prepotente y como si fuera mi primo imbecil, eso vale para ti; Entonces tu tambien eres un mierda.


----------



## Triyuga (13 Feb 2022)

Dile a tu primo, que compre la empresa, y que eche al jefe


----------



## señortopocho (13 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> en la obra aparecio un aparejador nuevo subido qie iba de dios y creido sin saber que yo gano mas que el, al verme español, paco y con furgo.
> Pues tras un par de encontronazos a la tercera le deje meter la pata hasta los sobacos. Queria aprovechar una puerta de un hueco a otro (resumiendo).
> Pues deje que hiciera su magia.
> Tiempo despues pase mi facturita, sin engaños, tantas horas etc carisimo.
> ...



Esa es la manera, yo ayudó a todo el mundo que lo merece, jefes, directores, compañeros me da igual su escala, mi única condición es que sean correctos, no unos hijos de puta, si eres un joputa tira tu solo valiente


----------



## birdland (13 Feb 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Continuas erre que erre con proteger al empresario delincuente, estos tipo son delincuentes y mierdas.



le puedo contar de empleados delincuentes, pero para eso hay solución verdad ? Los despides y listo

pues mire, para los empresarios delincuentes también hay solución , te vas y punto …

pero me suena a película , un buen comercial con una cartera de clientes no lo dejas ir tan fácil …


----------



## asiqué (13 Feb 2022)

señortopocho dijo:


> Esa es la manera, yo ayudó a todo el mundo que lo merece, jefes, directores, compañeros me da igual su escala, mi única condición es que sean correctos, no unos hijos de puta, si eres un joputa tira tu solo valiente



tal cual.


----------



## terraenxebre (13 Feb 2022)

Testigos....sobre todo, testigos.

Y coger poco el movil


----------



## Ederto (13 Feb 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Hay muchas formas de decir:
> 
> Vamos a reunirnos para programar el trabajo de la semana.
> 
> ...



ah, vale, que el problema es el tonito, a su majestad no le gusta que su jefe le diga lo que tiene que hacer sin utilizar un tono que le haga sentir bien... qué penuchi!!


----------



## Kolobok (13 Feb 2022)

Con 20 años de comercial debe de conocer el mundo a la perfección, que se busque otro trabajo. No sin antes pincharle un poco para que pierda los nervios en llamada telefónica y lo demande por acoso en el trabajo.


----------



## fredesvindo (16 Feb 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Con 20 años de comercial debe de conocer el mundo a la perfección, que se busque otro trabajo. No sin antes pincharle un poco para que pierda los nervios en llamada telefónica y lo demande por acoso en el trabajo.



Es un gran comercial pero no quiere dejar el puesto, prefiere que le paguen el despido.


----------



## fredesvindo (17 Feb 2022)

Voy a llamar a mi primo que te va a calentar un poco


----------



## Galvani (22 Feb 2022)

Se puede ser adulto e imbécil, cosa que lo es ese tipo y si piensas que es correcto lo eres tú también. Si te gusta el trato de mierda todo para ti.


----------



## fredesvindo (13 Mar 2022)

Mi primo ha llegado a un acuerdo con la empresa:

Le paga 100 % del despido pero con la siguiente condición; No trabajar durante dos años en el mismo sector.


----------



## Galvani (21 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Mi primo ha llegado a un acuerdo con la empresa:
> 
> Le paga 100 % del despido pero con la siguiente condición; No trabajar durante dos años en el mismo sector.



¿Que? ¿Y ese acuerdo? Me parece un timo. De hecho es ilegal. ¿Que le van a hacer? Y si van a denunciarle son complices de un despido fraudulento. Además no se tienen porque enterar de donde trabajas.


----------



## fredesvindo (23 Mar 2022)

no es el primer caso y seguro que el ultimo que sale con un acuerdo de despido y un acuerdo de no trabajar en el sector durante doas años.


----------



## GINTONI (23 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Os comento:
> 
> 
> Mi Primo lleva 20 años trabajando de comercial en un suministro Industrial y Naval ubicado en el Sur; él está continuamente va visitando a sus clientes y enviando actualizaciones de precios y tiene un subnormal que esta de forma constante vigilando lo que hace y deja de hacer, él pobre está bastante agobiado.
> ...



Imagino que tu primo debe ser muy buena persona, tengo un amigo al que le pasaba parecido y es que es demasiado bueno. Con la buena gente , los psicopatas se ensañan


----------



## fredesvindo (28 Mar 2022)

GINTONI dijo:


> Imagino que tu primo debe ser muy buena persona, tengo un amigo al que le pasaba parecido y es que es demasiado bueno. Con la buena gente , los psicopatas se ensañan



Esa es la cuestión, cuando uno es buena gente y tiene de jefe un HP cada vez que esta con el jefe se hace eterno.

El imbecil a un colega suyo le comento que el tenia comerciales que para vender tenia que ser buena persona, si no es asi no vale para la venta.


----------



## fredesvindo (29 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Esa es la cuestión, cuando uno es buena gente y tiene de jefe un HP cada vez que esta con el jefe se hace eterno.
> 
> El imbecil a un colega suyo le comento que el tenia comerciales que para vender tenia que ser buena persona, si no es asi no vale para la venta.



Un psicópata a toda regla


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Mar 2022)

birdland dijo:


> pero me suena a película , un buen comercial con una cartera de clientes no lo dejas ir tan fácil …



Entiendo lo que dices y, bueno... Algunos clientes sí retendrá, pero ese cliente con el que ha firmado es con la empresa, no con el empleado en particular. Por tanto, muchos seguirán con la empresa y más sí le han dado un buen soporte.

Pero sí que coincido en que a esos comerciales no se les hecha así como así. De hecho, es a ellos a los que se trata bien y se cuida.


----------



## Culozilla (29 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Os comento:
> 
> 
> Mi Primo lleva 20 años trabajando de comercial en un suministro Industrial y Naval ubicado en el Sur; él está continuamente va visitando a sus clientes y enviando actualizaciones de precios y tiene un subnormal que esta de forma constante vigilando lo que hace y deja de hacer, él pobre está bastante agobiado.
> ...




¿Sabe cuál es su coche?


----------



## Espectrum (29 Mar 2022)

Por lo que veo tu primo es el comercial.... por lo que tiene el trato con el cliente. Que mande a tomar por el culo al jefe y que le diga que le destruye a los clientes y no les vuelve a vender como le siga tocando los cojones


----------



## simepikamearrasko (29 Mar 2022)

Yo acepto el acuerdo, y luego trabajo donde me salga del nabo, no te jode.


----------



## fredesvindo (29 Mar 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> ¿Sabe cuál es su coche?



Si lo se, pero para que quieres saberlo?

Estas tu en la zona Cádiz Málaga como comercial del mismo sector?


----------



## vic252525 (29 Mar 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Mi primo ha llegado a un acuerdo con la empresa:
> 
> Le paga 100 % del despido pero con la siguiente condición; No trabajar durante dos años en el mismo sector.



si pilla 100k mas dos años paro monte s.l nombre mujer y contrate un comercial que no sea él y con su sabiduria dia 1 todos los clientes para él


----------



## fredesvindo (31 Mar 2022)

Mi primo siempre ha sido una maravillosa persona, pero gracia al hijo de puta, se ha convertido en sieso y repelente persona.


----------

